# Well baby coblet would appear to be backed...



## Sparkles (21 February 2013)

He was born broke. It's official.

http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/p206x206/485375_10151511015746753_315516049_n.jpg









http://youtu.be/L8FpcM73YCU

[ignore Mum's commentary! lol]


http://youtu.be/df0qcTg8fPE



And loved by all the family....I even got my dad to hold him and take him for a walk!








Though we do leave hoofprints on the lawn...

http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/861143_10151511016486753_626200623_o.jpg

And try to gatecrash the house...

http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/p206x206/154867_10151511017241753_1504242232_n.jpg




Not much to say really is there!!! We stop, we steer, we hack through the town centre, through the market and past big lorries and traffic, even had a tiny trot too...all bareback in a headcollar. Start as you mean to go on I say...

Think that's us done till winter now!!! Don't think he needs anything more. He has a easy summer lined up getting fat on grass. Lucky git.


----------



## Montyforever (21 February 2013)

Love the baby coblet!!!!  
Hes such a chilled out dude!!


----------



## Sparkles (21 February 2013)

Thankyou, he is indeedy bless him!

Headcollar on...all serious and 'work' mode.

Headcollar off and turned out in paddock... 'PLAY TIME' bounce bounce bounce.....Haha bless him.


----------



## whoatherejig (21 February 2013)

You are both stars! He's going to be the best, most sensible cobby ever.


----------



## pogface (21 February 2013)

Amazo coblet


----------



## Girlracer (21 February 2013)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Parachute (21 February 2013)

He is gorgeous, look how calm he is! Awww


----------



## TomH (21 February 2013)

How old is he?


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (21 February 2013)

Congratulations and he looks gorgeous!  You must be so pleased!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (21 February 2013)

As clever as he is handsome


----------



## Big Ben (21 February 2013)

He is most certainly a handsome and well behaved young man, and my split personality is arguing if I should just stop there, or go on to question how sensible it is to be riding the young man around on the roads in just a halter when he is just started? At the same time my inner hypocrite is shouting "Aren't you glad there are no videos of you when you were younger"

How old is the beautiful boy?


----------



## Sparkles (21 February 2013)

3.

Shouldn't be any different, to me anyway. Ride all mine like that anyway and always have done. Easy to dismount fine. If I thought he'd do anything, then I wouldn't risk it...he's not bothered by the largest of traffic, he's been out since a yearling growing up going across bridges and down near the m4 and long reined to death so to speak, led off other horses out, and walked in hand with a rider on out also. Not a big next stage for him, like it should be - ridden before they've even realised it and not a biggie at all. Not everyone's cup of tea, but how have done all the cobs up till now  I have a hat on


----------



## mandwhy (21 February 2013)

Well done baby coblet isn't he just a sweetheart! Sounds like he was well prepared for it anyway


----------



## Big Ben (21 February 2013)

LOL CS, I suppose old bones look at hard ground differently


----------



## sandi_84 (21 February 2013)

Aw baby coblet rocks! He looks such a sweetie and I'm loving the one's of him around your house especially the one where it looks like he's gonna wipe his hooves and come in ha ha!


----------



## zigzag (21 February 2013)

What a sweet little boy... I see you are a popular member, loads of posts etc, aren't you lucky to get such nice comments... If a newbie posted this, my god they be slated


----------



## Sparkles (21 February 2013)

He's a dude. Always has been [so far]. Though I won't tempt providence - I'll wait to see if I can repeat that when he's 5 still.


----------



## cambrica (21 February 2013)

Well he is just so chilled  
I absolutely love Baby Coblet and well done you


----------



## Big Ben (21 February 2013)

zigzag said:



			What a sweet little boy... I see you are a popular member, loads of posts etc, aren't you lucky to get such nice comments... If a newbie posted this, my god they be slated
		
Click to expand...

I did wonder.


----------



## RaYandFinn (21 February 2013)

Love love love baby coblet... He's such a dude!  puts my 'wild' coblet to shame!


----------



## mandwhy (21 February 2013)

I don't know if they'd be slated would they? She's wearing a hat and its not like there's loads of traffic. No one's ever said you can't ride bareback, in fact it is often encouraged and I feel bad that I can't even get on without falling off backwards


----------



## zigzag (21 February 2013)

mandwhy said:



			I don't know if they'd be slated would they? She's wearing a hat and its not like there's loads of traffic. No one's ever said you can't ride bareback, in fact it is often encouraged and I feel bad that I can't even get on without falling off backwards 

Click to expand...

Riding in a headcollar on a main road, horse is supposed to be 3 but bet his real birthday isn't in Jan  infact rider has been riding him since he was two... so yes if it was someone else they would be slated...


( Now I will be called out for saying something... )


----------



## Big Ben (21 February 2013)

zigzag said:



			Riding in a headcollar on a main road, horse is supposed to be 3 but bet his real birthday isn't in Jan  infact rider has been riding him since he was two... so yes if it was someone else they would be slated...


( Now I will be called out for saying something... )
		
Click to expand...

not by me, I agree FWIW.


----------



## RubysGold (21 February 2013)

Absolutely adore this boy!!  
Bless him


----------



## Sparkles (21 February 2013)

zigzag said:



			Riding in a headcollar on a main road, horse is supposed to be 3 but bet his real birthday isn't in Jan  infact rider has been riding him since he was two... so yes if it was someone else they would be slated...


( Now I will be called out for saying something... )
		
Click to expand...


Not called out at all. Welcome to opinion.
Equally, not all fact. 
He's 3 in less than 8 weeks exactly to date now, and this month is the first time he's been 'ridden' properly on his own, which from one end of our village to the other is exactly 9 minutes walking, which he has done a total of 2 times in two weeks and two times walking up the driveway and back at home.
Other 'riding', has been a grand total of about 4 sit ons with a leader/me on him for about 15metres each time [If memory calls, twice in January and once in Feb].
Rest of 'work', is all groundwork. 
Always start them at around 3, be happy that they're quiet plodding about and seen a bit of the world, then do sweet sod all till later in the year. Summer possibly hack him out again once or twice a week, and then come late third year/early 4th, start schooling.

So hardly being ridden since he turned 2...but to each their own opinion.


----------



## Welshie Squisher (21 February 2013)

I'm with Zigzag on this, i remember thinking when he was 2 as in just turned 2 why on the earth you felt the need to sit on him. He is not even 3 yet you feel the need to back him already, and everytime you do something it's always followed with oh that's it for the year etc.
Fact remains you backed a 2 year old, have the guts to stand by your beliefs.

Whether you're right or wrong is open to debate, but the fact remains you have riddin your 2 year old.

I have youngsters myself, they were backed the summer of their 3rd birthday (ie. After they actually turned 3) and were turned away this winter.
I'd not have young ones if I didn't have the patience to wait, it's crazy to risk future joint/back problems etc. I want my horses to last a lifetime.


----------



## noodle_ (21 February 2013)

ChristmasSparkles said:



			Not called out at all. Welcome to opinion.
Equally, not all fact. 
He's 3 in less than 8 weeks exactly to date now, and this month is the first time he's been 'ridden' properly on his own, which from one end of our village to the other is exactly 9 minutes walking, which he has done a total of 2 times in two weeks and two times walking up the driveway and back at home.
Other 'riding', has been a grand total of about 4 sit ons with a leader/me on him for about 15metres each time [If memory calls, twice in January and once in Feb].
Rest of 'work', is all groundwork. 
Always start them at around 3, be happy that they're quiet plodding about and seen a bit of the world, then do sweet sod all till later in the year. Summer possibly hack him out again once or twice a week, and then come late third year/early 4th, start schooling.

So hardly being ridden since he turned 2...but to each their own opinion. 

Click to expand...

my god he is so hard done by.....................









he is LOVELY!!!!!!!!!!!! everyone needs a coblet like him!!!!! (can i have him??)   


what a superstar!!


----------



## Buds_mum (21 February 2013)

CS he is looking like a welfare case, you should send him to me straight away so I can leave him in a field till he is 6 and just brush his pwetty mane


----------



## Spiritedly (21 February 2013)

This is when this forum really irritates me....Zigzag is right when she says if this had been posted by a newbie they would have been slated yet because it is a prolific poster any naysayers are ridiculed. One of my youngsters was, according to hs passport,3 on Jan 1st. Now most foals tend to be born from April onwards so as far as I'm concerned he is still 2 and I will not be sitting on him until at least the summer, a point of view most on here seem to agree with when asked at what age a youngster should be backed but it seems that doesn't count if it's a regular poster who backs earlier.


----------



## Big Ben (22 February 2013)

This screen captured from the video that CS posted







It is my guess that if that were a DragonDriving ad, or a newbie sharing the joy of riding their 2 year old, that there would be an outcry from many people.


----------



## eatmyshorts (22 February 2013)

zigzag said:



			What a sweet little boy... I see you are a popular member, loads of posts etc, aren't you lucky to get such nice comments... If a newbie posted this, my god they be slated
		
Click to expand...

Have to say, being a newbie myself, and already having been "attacked" by the pack, unfortunately there is a lot of truth in this statement. Such a shame that's the case - you would think members would want to welcome and promote the forum, and not earn it the bad reputation it has. It's obviously not what you post but who you are. Personally, I'm not easy to bully and find some of the smart a55d comments amusing, but others might not stick around, which is is a shame as there are lots of genuine people and much knowledge here.

However that's a whole other thread. OP, your boy is gorgeous, looks like he's taking it all in his stride, and even if your methods re breaking don't match my own or that of others, he looks like a very well loved family member and I'm sure you are very proud of him.


----------



## Tinypony (22 February 2013)

I think you've obviously done some really good work with him to produce such a calm little chap, and he's lovely.
However, he looks very much like my cob at the same age, and for that reason I'd just ask you to consider not riding him until he does a bit more growing (rather than set a date on it).  Because my Joe went from looking just like your cute coblet to this when he was mature:







He was also put to sleep at 18 because of various joint problems, that the vet felt were caused by his early working life.  He was backed around the same age as yours, and hacked out gently once a week.  I've seen the photos and heard all about it from his previous owners.
But please don't think I'm "slating" you for doing something that is common practice, I'm just asking you to consider taking a step back until he fills out.  I don't know where people get this idea that cobs mature earlier than other horses, they don't.


----------



## Hetsmum (22 February 2013)

ChristmasSparkles said:



			Not called out at all. Welcome to opinion.
Equally, not all fact. 
He's 3 in less than 8 weeks exactly to date now, and this month is the first time he's been 'ridden' properly on his own, which from one end of our village to the other is exactly 9 minutes walking, which he has done a total of 2 times in two weeks and two times walking up the driveway and back at home.
Other 'riding', has been a grand total of about 4 sit ons with a leader/me on him for about 15metres each time [If memory calls, twice in January and once in Feb].
Rest of 'work', is all groundwork. 
Always start them at around 3, be happy that they're quiet plodding about and seen a bit of the world, then do sweet sod all till later in the year. Summer possibly hack him out again once or twice a week, and then come late third year/early 4th, start schooling.

So hardly being ridden since he turned 2...but to each their own opinion. 

Click to expand...

HUGE difference between 'riding' and sitting on for 9 mins bareback for a toddle down the road!  This is a very happy/chilled looking coblet who looks well developed and certainly taking it all in his stride.........  I do wonder how many of those who have criticised would be lunging their 3 year olds (which essentially coblet is) in tight 15 or 10 metre circles and not calling that 'work'???  
Coblet is superstar  and CS  crack on girl


----------



## Tinypony (22 February 2013)

Well, I wouldn't.
And I'm responding not so much to the fact that he's had a little 9 minute sit-on, but to the fact that Op plans to take him out for hacks once or twice a week in the summer.  
What's the rush?




Hetsmum said:



			HUGE difference between 'riding' and sitting on for 9 mins bareback for a toddle down the road!  This is a very happy/chilled looking coblet who looks well developed and certainly taking it all in his stride.........  I do wonder how many of those who have criticised would be lunging their 3 year olds (which essentially coblet is) in tight 15 or 10 metre circles and not calling that 'work'???  
Coblet is superstar  and CS  crack on girl
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hetsmum (22 February 2013)

Tinypony said:



			Well, I wouldn't.
And I'm responding not so much to the fact that he's had a little 9 minute sit-on, but to the fact that Op plans to take him out for hacks once or twice a week in the summer.  
What's the rush?
		
Click to expand...

Seeing as OP has stated that she won't be doing any schooling with him until he is 4 then I don't suppose she is going to 'hammer' him on a hack!  I envisage he will be going out for about half hour twice a week which will help with his education.  I backed my horse just before his 3rd birthday and during the summer we did half hour hacks and 10/15 mins school work just learning bending, transitions......lots of walk but some trot work.  He had the winter off and started in March again 2 months before his 4th birthday.  Horse is now 20 years old and is still winning numerous veteran classes.  Never comes out stiff and certainly never had any issues with regard to being started early.
TP I do see where you are coming from and I agree that I would certainly not advocate 'working' a baby, but I do believe there is a difference between having a plod around and admiring the scenery for a few mins a week and hard hacking..........


----------



## FfionWinnie (22 February 2013)

Its really sad that folk have a need to spoil the happiness in this thread.  

Why do folk do it, I've been done over by the HHO mafia as well when I shared my first ride on my new horse. CS wasn't asking for your opinion about what she was doing, she was sharing her happiness over her horse.


----------



## zigzag (22 February 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			Its really sad that folk have a need to spoil the happiness in this thread.  

Why do folk do it, I've been done over by the HHO mafia as well when I shared my first ride on my new horse. CS wasn't asking for your opinion about what she was doing, she was sharing her happiness over her horse.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, so you can't question a popular member, but its ok to have a go at a new member, and you know damn well if a newbie had posted this, hell would have been left loose.


----------



## FfionWinnie (22 February 2013)

zigzag said:



			Ok, so you can't question a popular member, but its ok to have a go at a new member, and you know damn well if a newbie had posted this, hell would have been left loose.
		
Click to expand...

The only difference comparing CS to a new member we know nothing about is that we know from her previous posts she isn't over doing it or trotting him for miles on the roads. Yes a new member may be questioned if a post with no context was put up but I don't feel I would personally rain on their parade in these exact circumstances.  I was not a new member when I was ripped to shreds incidentally.

I don't think it makes it right to ruin CS's post just because a new member might get a slating tho is it, two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Shysmum (22 February 2013)

I have to agree with Big Ben over the pic she posted, sorry CS.


----------



## millitiger (22 February 2013)

I don't see anything wrong with people posting their opinions.

There's recently been a huge post about whether people agree with racing 2yro horses but people aren't allowed to comment about someone hacking their 2yro cob?

It's not the same, however both posts include working immature horses, so I don't think anyone should be surprised that this post will get some reaction from people who don't agree with riding 2yros.

I wouldn't expect to be able to post a 'happy' update of me riding my horse in rolkur and not expect people to comment on it- that's the thing with posting on a public forum.


----------



## millitiger (22 February 2013)

Hetsmum said:



			HUGE difference between 'riding' and sitting on for 9 mins bareback for a toddle down the road!  This is a very happy/chilled looking coblet who looks well developed and certainly taking it all in his stride.........  I do wonder how many of those who have criticised would be lunging their 3 year olds (which essentially coblet is) in tight 15 or 10 metre circles and not calling that 'work'???  
Coblet is superstar  and CS  crack on girl
		
Click to expand...

Looking "well developed" has nothing to do with skeletal maturity and how long it takes growth plates to close (I disagree anyway and think he looks quite immature).

And no, I don't lunge any 3yro on a 10m or 15m circle- mine are long reined in straight lines and sat on in the autumn of their 3yro year a few times and then put back in the field until they are 4.


----------



## Vinney (22 February 2013)

Baby Coblet is so gorgeous.  I envy the bond between you.  As long as he is willing and you are both safe I cant see anything wrong with what you are doing.  Just wish we could do things like that round here.  Too many boy racers about.   Enjoy your pony.


----------



## caterpillar (22 February 2013)

Hacking a 2yo in a headcollar, bareback along main roads is stupid. Add the fact that you are too tall for him doesn't make a pretty picture.

That photo deserves pride of place on dragon driving.


----------



## justabob (22 February 2013)

caterpillar said:



			Hacking a 2yo in a headcollar, bareback along main roads is stupid. Add the fact that you are too tall for him doesn't make a pretty picture.

That photo deserves pride of place on dragon driving.
		
Click to expand...

Harsh but true.


----------



## pogface (22 February 2013)

There are opinions and then there is being just rude. 

Can't quote as I'm on my phone but caterpillar's comment about 'pride of place in dragon driving' is a bit out of order. 

That boy will grow and fill out, so what if her legs are long? I'm not commenting on his age/or whether it not CS should be riding, I'm saying that plenty of tall people ride smaller ponies, that doesn't mean it worthy of DD.


----------



## touchstone (22 February 2013)

This forum does make me smile at times.  

A picture of a rider bareback in a headcollar on a just backed cob is fine, the next thread is likely to be bemoaning the riders out hacking on well schooled horses that will be slated because they aren't wearing hi vis and how irresponsible they are. 

On a serious note I'd check your insurance cover op, you may well find that being bareback in just a headcollar means that your cover is void if anything were to happen, especially if you are going on main roads and with youngsters, however chilled they appear, there is always a risk.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (22 February 2013)

It's not the sitting on the rising 3yo that offends me so much as the fact he's been getting sat on , lunged in a side reins get-up and  loose jumped in the school since at least early Feb 2012 (so that would've made him a yearling...)! So glad something has finally been said.

I wish people would just let babies be babies.


----------



## Hippona (22 February 2013)

caterpillar said:



			Hacking a 2yo in a headcollar, bareback along main roads is stupid. .
		
Click to expand...

Without getting into the age of said pony......I have to agree ...sorry OP.

It was more luck that judgement that you, the pony or anyone else wasn't hurt.....

If someone had spotted one our travelling friends doing the same.....there would have been uproar and we all know it......


----------



## TomH (22 February 2013)

What a lovely looking youngster. But that is what he is - a baby.

He should be playing in the field with his friends not ridden up and down main roads in a headcollar. 

Please let him be a horse until the summer. Riding a 2 year old, no matter how long for, is, in my opinion, very irresponsible.


----------



## Suechoccy (22 February 2013)

He's a gorgeous chilled-out looking baby coblet. A little education to amuse his mind and get him out and about is absolutely fine, but no proper "work" before his growthplates have finished their stuff, and watch your turnout for liability purposes (see below).

There's a fascinating article online about growthplates in horses - the ends of the pedal bone have finished growing when the foal is born, and then gradually each leg bone going up the leg, and then the rest of the bones. The very last bones to mature are the vertebrae in the withers/saddle area and they don't mature, according to this article, until the horse is FIVE.

http://www.equinestudies.org/ranger_2008/ranger_piece_2008_pdf1.pdf

Which makes you wonder about all these Burghley Young Event Horse classes full of 4 year olds jumping and dressaging, and well as the 2 year old racehorses and the 2 year old trotting cobs and the warmblood performance horses, etc.  

Re insurance. The Highway Code Rule 52 says never ride a horse on the public highway without a saddle and bridle.   If you do and there's an accident, that rule could probably be used against you.  

https://www.gov.uk/rules-about-animals-47-to-58/horse-riders-49-to-55


----------



## zigzag (22 February 2013)

TomH said:



			What a lovely looking youngster. But that is what he is - a baby.

He should be playing in the field with his friends not ridden up and down main roads in a headcollar. 

Please let him be a horse until the summer. Riding a 2 year old, no matter how long for, is, in my opinion, very irresponsible.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly


----------



## LaurenBay (22 February 2013)

I'm sorry but I have to agree with the others, had this been CS's first post, she would have been jumped on. 

It is stupid to be riding a newley backed 2YO on the roads. The headcollar makes no difference, he should not be ridden on the roads at all. He looks immature to me, so not sure he should be sat on at all, whilst he looks relaxed in the vids, it could have easily gone the other way. 

Put yourself and your Horse in danger if you want too CS, but not fair on the residents or other road users had something gone wrong. If you really feel the need to back your Horse now, then please do it in a safe area.


----------



## EquestrianFairy (22 February 2013)

FWIW: I am the opposite end of the scale and im sure i would get slated if i was to stick up my own ideas.. i dont actually back/break my horses until they are 5.. one was 6 by the time it happened. I think different people have different ideas/opinions/choices.

Personally, i had no issue waiting until mine were 5+ because i was in no rush but others may think ive left it too long etc.

The cob looks happy enough though.


----------



## Mongoose11 (22 February 2013)

Bandwagon anyone.... 

Coblet is young, would most have left him until next year - yes. 

Would most of use ride him out with a head collar - no - BUT you have all seen the lengths that CS has gone to to bombproof this cob. It doesnt mean there is no risk but CS has put in months and months of work leading and proofing - so I wouldn't say she is being as unreasonable as some of you have suggested.

Stop comparing this to Dd, that just doesn't make sense IMO, those babies have been trotted hard, often pulled wagons, some barely fed.... This is not the case with Sparks.. Clearly, so if you are suggesting that the pic compares because she is sat on a cob bareback then fair enough. There the comparison ends.

Yes, I agree, new poster would have been crucified. But CS isn't a new poster and you and I have watched what she has been doing with Sparks for the last year and said nothing. It must be a slow news day? CS isn't a new poster, thats the point. Don't forget how well meaning, kind hearted she is and don't forget that she lost Big Lad recently. 

This ^^^^ doesn't mean you would disagree. But if you do, why only now? All of this has been shown before on video and not a peep.


----------



## JustKickOn (22 February 2013)

Very well behaved horse.

As another user has stated, the highway code says horses ridden on the road should have bridle and saddle on, and if an accident were to happen, you would be liable as you have no taken the necessary precautions, including recommended hi viz.

He also looks immature and although he may be happy to carry you about, it isn't necessarily doing him any good. He has probably got more growing to do seeing as he's not even 3 yet, let him finish maturing. It would be a shame for him to experience problems in the future which may be caused by rushing his education on board.

ETA--



Billie1007 said:



			Would most of use ride him out with a head collar - no - BUT you have all seen the lengths that CS has gone to to bombproof this cob. It doesnt mean there is no risk but CS has put in months and months of work leading and proofing - so I wouldn't say she is being as unreasonable as some of you have suggested.
*The horse may have been bombproofed and prepared, yes, but if anything were to unfortunately happen, then it would not be looked upon kindly by authorities with a horse in the control of just a head collar. It lacks due care and responsibility, IMO. *

Yes, I agree, new poster would have been crucified. But CS isn't a new poster and you and I have watched what she has been doing with Sparks for the last year and said nothing. It must be a slow news day? CS isn't a new poster, thats the point. Don't forget how well meaning, kind hearted she is and don't forget that she lost Big Lad recently.
*I've not really seen any of CS's posts, apart from the one where she lost her other horse. This did cross my mind in that perhaps CS is missing the riding side of things??*

But if you do, why only now? All of this has been shown before on video and not a peep. 
*Haven't seen it before, hence my reply. *

Click to expand...


----------



## Hetsmum (22 February 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Bandwagon anyone.... 

Coblet is young, would most have left him until next year - yes. 

Would most of use ride him out with a head collar - no - BUT you have all seen the lengths that CS has gone to to bombproof this cob. It doesnt mean there is no risk but CS has put in months and months of work leading and proofing - so I wouldn't say she is being as unreasonable as some of you have suggested.

Stop comparing this to Dd, that just doesn't make sense IMO, those babies have been trotted hard, often pulled wagons, some barely fed.... This is not the case with Sparks.. Clearly, so if you are suggesting that the pic compares because she is sat on a cob bareback then fair enough. There the comparison ends.

Yes, I agree, new poster would have been crucified. But CS isn't a new poster and you and I have watched what she has been doing with Sparks for the last year and said nothing. It must be a slow news day? CS isn't a new poster, thats the point. Don't forget how well meaning, kind hearted she is and don't forget that she lost Big Lad recently. 

This ^^^^ doesn't mean you would disagree. But if you do, why only now? All of this has been shown before on video and not a peep.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^ Thank goodness for common sense!  Well said


----------



## Hippona (22 February 2013)

I'm not on anyones bandwagon......

CS can do what she wants on private property...she can do coblet Grand National on a daily basis for me...couldn't care less.

Its the stupidity of riding an unbacked unbroken 2 year out on public roads bareback in just a headcollar that I object to....

Anyone one of us could have been driving along and baby coblet end up on our front bonnet...

Oh.....I forgot...baby coblet is such a cool dude that wouldn't possibly happen

Get a grip.....


----------



## Buds_mum (22 February 2013)

ChristmasSparkles said:



			Think that's us done till winter now!!! Don't think he needs anything more. He has a easy summer lined up getting fat on grass. Lucky git.

Click to expand...

Everyone who is critising and for want of a better term b*tching actually read CS' post properly?!! The very title is 'backed' not ''woop baby coblet is broken and ready for our first road race tomorrow!''
I wouldnt ride bareback in a headcollar but worse things go on in the grand scheme of things. CS didn't post this to be told she a horrible owner. if you don't like it or understand the context and dont have anything nice to say then dont say anything at all


----------



## WelshD (22 February 2013)

A bandwagon sometimes only starts when one person is brave enough to say what others have thought all along though

Personally i have no strong thoughts either way though am still not planning on getting my 4 year old backed as he physically isnt right. The OP owns this pony and ultimately the decisions are hers to take - this pony looks happy enough and quiet enough but still quite immature in build and its been made clear that this isnt regular or hard work

I do think insurance clauses should possibly be checked though as my insurance definitely says a bridle is a must

Perhaps the OP hasnt been slated so completely BECAUSE she isnt a new member and that some here do know a bit more background and while not in complete agreement they do understand to some extent.


----------



## LaurenBay (22 February 2013)

Bandwagon? before reading all the replies I knew that this was a stupid thing to do. Even if every reply was patting CS on the back, I still would have said my bit, even if it did go against the grain, I have and will always speak my mind on here. 

I haven't seen any of CS's posts, whilst bombproofing is is a great idea for any Horse, you still cannot predict how a Horse is going to react, so saftey measures should be put in place, Especially with a very newley backed 2 YO on the road. At 2 years old there is still plenty to see and learn. 

I am very sorry about losing your other Horse CS.


----------



## LaurenBay (22 February 2013)

Buds_mum said:



			Everyone who is critising and for want of a better term b*tching actually read CS' post properly?!! The very title is 'backed' not ''woop baby coblet is broken and ready for our first road race tomorrow!''
I wouldnt ride bareback in a headcollar but worse things go on in the grand scheme of things. CS didn't post this to be told she a horrible owner. if you don't like it or understand the context and dont have anything nice to say then dont say anything at all 

Click to expand...

She posted on an open forum, not everyone will agree with her and give her the big thumbs up. There were several things wrong with what she did that usually gets the HHO members all riled up, but because this is a regular member it is ok? 

If a new member came here and said, I have a 2YO who has been sat on, I then took him too a busy residental area and rode him around, I didn't bother with any hi-vis even though we were on the road, I also didn't bother with a saddle or bridle, I just hopped on with only a headcollar and hoped everything would be ok, but its ok because I have done some bombproofing with him. I doubt one member here would say well done. It doesn't matter if this is a regular poster, it was a stupid thing to do.


----------



## Hetsmum (22 February 2013)

LaurenBay said:



			I haven't seen any of CS's posts, whilst bombproofing is is a great idea for any Horse, you still cannot predict how a Horse is going to react, so saftey measures should be put in place, Especially with a very newley backed 2 YO on the road. At 2 years old there is still plenty to see and learn.
		
Click to expand...

LB you NEVER know how a horse is going to react - I don't think it matters what age it is!  Whilst cob is technically 2 (blah blah blah) lets face it if CS did not know when he was born he would essentialy be a 3 year old!  Of course riding on a road is a dangerous thing to do but by having done major amounts of ground work/bombproofing CS HAS put safety measures in place.  I wonder how many other have done so much work on their youngsters before taking them on the road for the first time.  OK whilst I personally wouldn't ride in headcollar on the road she obviously feels confident in her horses nature to do so.  Is a bitless bridle (without shank) so different?   From photos it looks as it rope is attached to either side of headcollar.  Some of the Micklem bridle settings are essentially as riding in a headcollar.
I live in a racing area.......lots of REAL 2 year olds on the road everyday that really have no business being there and that are really not safe ......


----------



## LaurenBay (22 February 2013)

Whilst I agree, no Horse is 100%. a 10YO Horse who is used to being ridden and used to being around cars will be more reliable then a Horse that has been sat on a handful of times and doesn't have as much experience with cars. IMO Horses should be backed in a safe secure place.


----------



## RunToEarth (22 February 2013)

I'm another one who things sitting on a 2yo, on a public road in a headcollar is a really silly idea. Wonder why a lot of horse riders have a bad reputation among drivers? Really not the most cracking idea I've seen today.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (22 February 2013)

ChristmasSparkles said:



			He's a dude. Always has been [so far]. Though I won't tempt providence - I'll wait to see if I can repeat that when he's 5 still. 

Click to expand...

Ha, yes, you may come back to eat yr words! I backed mine exactly like you've done and she was 100% in every way until she turned 5. Things got bit more, shall we say exciting then! He's gorgeous though, love him.


----------



## LaurenBay (22 February 2013)

And IMO, he looks very immature (wether he is 2 or 3) and shouldn't be ridden. OP has obviously put a lot of time and training into his groundwork, she should carry on with that. He does look relaxed and happy (a credit to OP) but I still cannot condone taking a Newley backed Horse onto the road with just a headcollar. It is my opinion which I am entitled too.


----------



## Mongoose11 (22 February 2013)

Soooo, in your experience how would you back him to raod without going on a road? You are suggesting he should be in a safe place - are you confused in thinking this is the first time he has been sat on? He hasn't been 'backed' on this road.


----------



## touchstone (22 February 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Soooo, in your experience how would you back him to raod without going on a road? You are suggesting he should be in a safe place - are you confused in thinking this is the first time he has been sat on? He hasn't been 'backed' on this road.
		
Click to expand...

Before riding out on public roads my youngters have always been used to tack, responsive to aids and ideally accompanied by a schoolmaster for the first few times, with youngsters you just never know when something might spook them, so it is best to be safe and secure.  
Using a headcollar and being bareback isn't my idea of making things as safe as you can.  I also tend to avoid main roads until the horse is going well, just common sense really.

I think Run to Earth has made a very valid point about how we appear to other road users too tbh.


----------



## LaurenBay (22 February 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Soooo, in your experience how would you back him to raod without going on a road? You are suggesting he should be in a safe place - are you confused in thinking this is the first time he has been sat on? He hasn't been 'backed' on this road.
		
Click to expand...

In one of my previous posts, I did say he has been sat on a handful of times. I did not say this was the first time he has been sat on. I would not be taking any Horse on the roads, in a headcollar only. I would wait for the Horse to be old enough to bit and then lead in a Bridle. I would also have hi-vis on myself and on the Horse. I would also be in the company of an older Horse. I would ride only in the school or a fenced off area in a paddock. Then I would introduce riding on the roads, again with proper tack, hi vis and another Horse.


----------



## Mongoose11 (22 February 2013)

TS, the only discrepency then is the tack?


----------



## JFTDWS (22 February 2013)

zigzag said:



			Riding in a headcollar on a main road, horse is supposed to be 3 but bet his real birthday isn't in Jan  infact rider has been riding him since he was two... so yes if it was someone else they would be slated...
		
Click to expand...

Actually I disagree.  I was overwhelmed by how chiled and well mannered he was and that would have been the case whether the OP was a prolific poster or a newbie.  He looks extremely well prepared for backing.  As for birthdays I've posted pics of myself backing my 3 year old - and yes, his birthday is in January (I knew his breeder and saw photos days after he was born), so I'd say assumptions on that front are a bit daft imo.



caterpillar said:



			Hacking a 2yo in a headcollar, bareback along main roads is stupid. Add the fact that you are too tall for him doesn't make a pretty picture.
.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I aree that headcollar and road are probably a bad combination for backing, there's nothing wrong with the principle of backing in a headcollar or bareback - I've personally done both and prefer it for numerous reasons.  It's always a gamble getting on a youngster, and I'm not sure tack, bits or anything else really improve the situation - it's preparation which counts, and the pony was undoubtably well prepared.  Personally I'd prefer to do the first couple of sit ons in a field / away from traffic, though.

The OP is not too tall for the pony either.  I really hate this idea that being tall on a horse is wrong - it's nonsense.  Weight, certainly is a factor, and too heavy would be an issue, particularly for a baby.  However, I doubt the OP is too heavy.  Too tall may not be aesthetically pleasing to you, caterpillar, but it is hardly a crime 


eta - CS, I didn't want to ride my recently backed 3 y/old on byways or near roads relying on a bit either.  However, due to the statements in the HWC and concerns re 3rd party insurance, I didn't want to only have a headcollar either.  Therefore I put his headcollar under his bridle, with a second set of reins.  I rode off the headcollar reins, but had the 2nd reins attached to his bit knotted and available for use in a crisis.  It's maybe something to think of next time?


----------



## RunToEarth (22 February 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			TS, the only discrepency then is the tack?
		
Click to expand...

Probably because most insurance states you must have it on to be covered. The rest is just common sense.


----------



## CobsGalore (22 February 2013)

Maybe next time you all start slating a Dragon Driving advert you should think twice about this thread.

It is entirely possibly that the 2 year olds advertised on DD have done lots of groundwork too, were only sat on for 9 minutes going up and down a quiet road. That the horse is quiet, bombproof, turning 3 this year etc.

Because apparently all those things make it ok....


----------



## zigzag (22 February 2013)

JFTD, yes he may look chilled, but it doesn't make it right.. he is 2 years old, he shouldn't be ridden in a headcollar on a main road... He shouldn't be ridden at all. He looks very immature and needs time to grow up.  I actually read back on some of OP posts and saw one when she was jumping him on lunge over a log...  So she is doing a lot wrong. 

I also agree she looks big on him, don't know what she weighs...


----------



## *hic* (22 February 2013)

CobsGalore said:



			Maybe next time you all start slating a Dragon Driving advert you should think twice about this thread.

It is entirely possibly that the 2 year olds advertised on DD have done lots of groundwork too, were only sat on for 9 minutes going up and down a quiet road. That the horse is quiet, bombproof, turning 3 this year etc.

Because apparently all those things make it ok....
		
Click to expand...

^^^That


----------



## JFTDWS (22 February 2013)

zigzag said:



			He shouldn't be ridden at all.
		
Click to expand...

In your opinion.

Lots of people back horses or start them at 2 or rising 3.  Racing TBs are racing younger still, draft horses will be in harness and pulling at 2.  The rights and wrongs are not absolute and are very much still open to debate.


eta, I can kick my highland's knees bareback.  I'm certainly tall on him.  We still manage well enough.


----------



## zigzag (22 February 2013)

Big Ben said:



			This screen captured from the video that CS posted







It is my guess that if that were a DragonDriving ad, or a newbie sharing the joy of riding their 2 year old, that there would be an outcry from many people.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I know she is bareback but her feet are below his knees, she looks miles to big in this screenshot.


----------



## touchstone (22 February 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			TS, the only discrepency then is the tack?
		
Click to expand...

For me yes as well as the lack of a companion if anything scary were to happen and riding so soon on a main road;  but I appreciate that not everybody has a schoolmaster that they have access to.   Fine if you are off the public road to ride bareback and in just a headcollar, but the public highway is a different kettle of fish.

I honestly don't think that the pony will come to much harm pootling about for ten minutes here and there, (although mine was rising 5 before I started her, and didn't mature fully until she was eight) especially after I saw a 7 month old foal being driven hell for leather on a facebook vid


----------



## basilbrush2009 (22 February 2013)

Hippona said:



			I'm not on anyones bandwagon......

CS can do what she wants on private property...she can do coblet Grand National on a daily basis for me...couldn't care less.

Its the stupidity of riding an unbacked unbroken 2 year out on public roads bareback in just a headcollar that I object to....

Anyone one of us could have been driving along and baby coblet end up on our front bonnet...

Oh.....I forgot...baby coblet is such a cool dude that wouldn't possibly happen

Get a grip.....
		
Click to expand...

LOL Coblet grand national.. that made me chuckle... thats about all i have to say, relatively new poster myself so shall keep my ore out


----------



## zigzag (22 February 2013)

JFTD said:



			In your opinion.

Lots of people back horses or start them at 2 or rising 3.  Racing TBs are racing younger still, draft horses will be in harness and pulling at 2.  The rights and wrongs are not absolute and are very much still open to debate.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and when debated on here, it is always wrong... but for this poster its is ok...


----------



## Annette4 (22 February 2013)

Im all for sitting on babys his age (mine has been sat on twice) but literally a sit, in the field or stable for 2 mins. Can't say I think riding or being on the roads is a good idea but this is also why I havent put photos on here.


----------



## Lolo (22 February 2013)

As a total aside, I hate it when people say they need breaking to 'amuse their minds'. They really don't They can amuse themselves perfectly well in a field with some chums, and have a more beneficial 'childhood' as it were doing that than being ridden.

Reg is a fit, keen eventer. He's 12. He spends about 3 months of every year in a field with some friends and has a fantastic time just being a horse. He doesn't get bored or anything like that, he loves being 'wild'. 

FWIW, I disagree strongly with backing any horse at 2. Including TBs. Both Al's were backed at this age, and Bee has actually had a lot of time off since then as part of letting her grow up- she's just turned 6 and this winter grew 3 inches in front...


----------



## hihosilver (22 February 2013)

so cute!


----------



## JFTDWS (22 February 2013)

zigzag said:



			Yes and when debated on here, it is always wrong... but for this poster its is ok...
		
Click to expand...

How is it OK for CS?  She's had plenty of you tell her otherwise on this thread?  If you mean that there are a couple of us defending aspects of what she's doing, I can honestly say I have never indulged in a debate on here about it - because I'm not overly interested in what people say about an advert with a couple of blurry photos and badly written lines of text and how they choose to interpret it.  

This is different, because the forum member who posted those videos will actually see what is written to her - this isn't a discussion about backing horses at 2, or about a random advert, it's a discussion of _her _backing _her _horse.  So yes, I will offer my opinions here even if I choose not to on other threads


----------



## Spiritedly (22 February 2013)

It doesn't bother me if CS decides to take her coblet to Badminton this year... Her pony, her choice... My previous comment was about the fact that because people had disagreed with a regular poster they were obviously the ones in the wrong. It's a public forum and we're not all going to agree on everything, I'm on my phone so can't quote but to the poster who made the comment about how many people lunge their 3 year olds and don't call it work, what gives you the right to say it's wrong? If people aren't allowed to say that sitting on an immature rising 3 year old is wrong why are you then allowed to voice your opinions? At that's all these comments are...people's opinions, no one person on here has the right to say anothers views are wrong and they shouldn't say them.
Oh and I don't lunge my rising 3 year old or my rising 4 and I never have. Funnily enough when I say he does nothing but basic ground work I mean it.


----------



## Parachute (22 February 2013)

Well this escalated quickly..


----------



## zigzag (22 February 2013)

JFTD said:



			How is it OK for CS?  She's had plenty of you tell her otherwise on this thread?  If you mean that there are a couple of us defending aspects of what she's doing, I can honestly say I have never indulged in a debate on here about it - because I'm not overly interested in what people say about an advert with a couple of blurry photos and badly written lines of text and how they choose to interpret it.  

This is different, because the forum member who posted those videos will actually see what is written to her - this isn't a discussion about backing horses at 2, or about a random advert, it's a discussion of _her _backing _her _horse.  So yes, I will offer my opinions here even if I choose not to on other threads 

Click to expand...

So you think it is right she is riding her pony at 2?


----------



## Shysmum (22 February 2013)

I think this one is going to roll and roll.....


----------



## JFTDWS (22 February 2013)

zigzag said:



			So you think it is right she is riding her pony at 2?
		
Click to expand...

Do I think it is a problem sitting on him for under 10 minutes, a couple of months before his 3rd birthday?  Absolutely not.

Am I advocating starting schooling, lunging, jumping or even hacking for an hour and going for a canter a few times a week?  No, that's a whole other kettle of fish.


----------



## millitiger (22 February 2013)

I think the sensible thing would be to agree to disagree (but who is sensible on here).

I don't remember any of OPs previous posts on working her 2yro otherwise I would probably have commented on them too.

My opinion doesn't change based on whether it is a new poster or someone 'known' on the board.

I disagree with riding a 2yro full-stop and I disagree with riding on the roads (particularly on a young horse) in a headcollar.
If the OP is offended by the comments then so be it I'm afraid, I don't think pictures and videos of 2yro horses being ridden should be condoned and accepted as normal.


----------



## Mongoose11 (22 February 2013)

I don't get the 'if this was a newbie' line. 'Newbies' are treated differently in all cases, new colleagues, new boyfriend, new husband, newly met person.....


----------



## ImmyS (22 February 2013)

millitiger said:



			I think the sensible thing would be to agree to disagree (but who is sensible on here).

I don't remember any of OPs previous posts on working her 2yro otherwise I would probably have commented on them too.

My opinion doesn't change based on whether it is a new poster or someone 'known' on the board.

I disagree with riding a 2yro full-stop and I disagree with riding on the roads (particularly on a young horse) in a headcollar.
If the OP is offended by the comments then so be it I'm afraid, I don't think pictures and videos of 2yro horses being ridden should be condoned and accepted as normal.
		
Click to expand...

I do not wish to get involved with posting on this one but just wanted to apologise for hi jacking the thread a little as I just want to ask millitiger a general question in response to a comment. You say in your post that you would not ride any horse in a headcollar on the roads, just out of curiosity would you also take this stance on bitless bridles, particularly say a side pull which is effectively a headcollar?


----------



## JFTDWS (22 February 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			I don't get the 'if this was a newbie' line. 'Newbies' are treated differently in all cases, new colleagues, new boyfriend, new husband, newly met person.....
		
Click to expand...

I hate this "Oh if you were new you'd be slated for this" culture in here.  I often think old posters have it worse, as you see so often other users pulling out old threads and posts to catch them out or make them look bad, or even just judging them on their reputation around here.  And reputations aren't always founded on much   But like anything, some posters get an easy ride,  others don't - whether they're old nags or foals.  Forum responses often aren't fair or representative.


----------



## PandorasJar (22 February 2013)

I would take that stance on headcollars but not Bitless Immy. As someone who uses Bitless bridles wherever and happily a headcollar not on the road... I wouldn't like to invalidate my insurance on something so big that you couldn't contest it. I simply don't have the money to do so. I spoke to someone last time i phoned up about insurance (not an issue currently as not riding out atm so back with bhs who I haven't asked) who was fine with Bitless bridle as it was a bridle, definitely not with a headcollar.


----------



## ImmyS (22 February 2013)

PandorasJar said:



			I would take that stance on headcollars but not Bitless Immy. As someone who uses Bitless bridles wherever and happily a headcollar not on the road... I wouldn't like to invalidate my insurance on something so big that you couldn't contest it. I simply don't have the money to do so. I spoke to someone last time i phoned up about insurance (not an issue currently as not riding out atm so back with bhs who I haven't asked) who was fine with Bitless bridle as it was a bridle, definitely not with a headcollar.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for that reply, good to know that information about the definitive difference between a headcollar and bitless bridle when it comes to insurance.


----------



## Shysmum (22 February 2013)

I ride Bitless a lot, and was told by someone it was "not covered" - so i rang my insurance company, and it is covered - they even put it in writing for me 

The key  that it was correctly fitting, and that I had proper and safe control at all times. Now I know that i wouldn't have that control riding in anything other than his hackamore, but it was certainly interesting finding out.


----------



## PandorasJar (22 February 2013)

Immy... They couldn't give a better answer than 'because it's a bridle' though. I tried asking for clarification on the difference but was talking to someone who sounded like they'd never seen a horse in their life and was reading off a script... So gave up! I think it's probably just ticking boxes as recommended by highways. Bridle -yes. Headcollar - no.
Saddle -yes. Stirrups - don't care.

Shysmum, sounds logical about fit.


----------



## julie111 (22 February 2013)

I think enough has been said, the op has obviously run for cover! I think we all agree that riding a 2 yo is wrong and just in a head collar on a road is silly. She has obviously done lots of things that are right with her lovely coblet and I'm sure she has his best interests at heart!


----------



## FfionWinnie (22 February 2013)

zigzag said:



			Yes, I know she is bareback but her feet are below his knees, she looks miles to big in this screenshot.
		
Click to expand...

She is bare back of course her legs look long.


----------



## zigzag (22 February 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			She is bare back of course her legs look long.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and she would look the same if she had a saddle and rode without stirrups... she is too tall and looks silly, maybe turn him away and let him grow up

When I ride my horse bareback my legs aren't below his knees


----------



## FfionWinnie (22 February 2013)

LaurenBay said:



			In one of my previous posts, I did say he has been sat on a handful of times. I did not say this was the first time he has been sat on. I would not be taking any Horse on the roads, in a headcollar only. I would wait for the Horse to be old enough to bit and then lead in a Bridle. I would also have hi-vis on myself and on the Horse. I would also be in the company of an older Horse. I would ride only in the school or a fenced off area in a paddock. Then I would introduce riding on the roads, again with proper tack, hi vis and another Horse.
		
Click to expand...

What difference do you think a bridle, other horse and hi viz would actually make to a youngster which was unprepared to be on the road?  None whatsoever if the horse is not sufficiently used to traffic to be ridden in it. CS has led this horse all over the place like a dog, he is far more used to traffic than your average youngster anyway. 

Do I think she should have had tack on, on the road. Yes. Do I think it would have made the slightest difference to a youngster who lost the plot on the road. No. 

She should have had tack to comply with the Highway Code, otherwise I don't see what the fuss is about the horse is nearly three, a couple of sits on him for ten minutes are not going to do any damage to him. 

Was I going to ruin her happy post when we know from her other post she has had a really rubbish run of luck recently. No.


----------



## FfionWinnie (22 February 2013)

zigzag said:



			Yes, and she would look the same if she had a saddle and rode without stirrups... she is too tall and looks silly, maybe turn him away and let him grow up

When I ride my horse bareback my legs aren't below his knees
		
Click to expand...

You may look far too small and look silly but I wouldn't be rude enough to point that out when it made utterly no odds to anything.


----------



## ellie11987 (22 February 2013)

I'm sorry OP but have to agree with the majority of these posters. I think common sense has gone out of the window. No hi vis on, bareback in a headcollar on a 2yo on a public road? Not the smartest thing I've seen done.


----------



## Holly Hocks (22 February 2013)

I've never read ChristmasSparkles posts before as the phrase "baby Coblet" has always put me off - don't know why - but I opened this thread as I just knew there would be a huge variety of opinions. 

I started backing my youngster in about October last year - when she was three and a half.  She is now hacked out about twice a week - once by me and once by one of the other riders off the yard, and until she is a bit older that's all she will be doing.  
However it sounds like the OP has done a lot of groundwork with her horse and I think leading and long-reining out on the road is a great idea and something I did quite a lot with mine - it built up trust and confidence and as a result, she was a complete gem to back - an absolute pro.
Personally I would like to see OP's horse with a bridle on and a year older, but it's done now and I don't think she's going to do any damage - in fact she'll probably end up with a bombproof well rounded horse. 
As for damage to joints, I'm not convinced - my other horse wasn't backed until she was older than 4 ( I know she was unbacked at 4 - just not sure whether she was backed at 5 or 6) and at the grand age of 11 is knackered - ligament damage, spavin, navicular - and she has very low mileage!


----------



## indie999 (22 February 2013)

Good luck I love seeing your posts, you clearly care for the coblet and I think you are doing a grand job. If you were galloping along the high street pounding his joints fair due for criticism but your coblet it all looks light to me. I think you are exposing your lovely coblet to lots of sights and sounds and I am sure he will be well chilled out in the traffic etc as its all acceptable to him. Good luck and keep posting. He clearly is a much loved coblet.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (22 February 2013)

Despite the hoo ha on here I expect this young horse will grow up to be a calm well-rounded individual who will be a pleasure to have.


----------



## mandwhy (22 February 2013)

If it was a new poster they wouldn't have old threads to drag up as evidence against them. I didn't know the youngster was not yet 3 as I didn't think the dredge up such history.

I wouldn't personally back a horse at 2, but is there really that much difference between 2 years and 9 months, to 3 years? I'd rather a horse was literally sat on at this age and turned away than backed at 3 and continued intensive work.

I wouldn't ride a horse bareback in a headcollar on a main road, but that's A) because I don't feel comfortable bareback, lots of people do. Clearly CS does, and B) because of insurance and highway code, I don't believe having a piece of metal in a horse's mouth automatically gives you control, in fact it has potential to add to a freak out. 

Also, its not really a main road, its a housing estate, with some parked cars. I haven't seen a video with a main road?


----------



## Spottyappy (22 February 2013)

I hope the OP has the sense to avoid reading the majority of the comments on this thread,which have been posted  after her last one.
 I usually avoid these threads when they deteriorate, but felt the need to say something tonight.
While it may not be YOUR idea of how to do things, she clearly adores the horse, has a good amount of horse knowledge, knows her horse and would never wish to harm it.
See the Redwings post on here tonight which is something people should be thinking about. How many will bother to donate to that, as it is far easier to bitch on here.


----------



## justabob (22 February 2013)

God this thread has gone on and on. I am feeling sorry for CS now. Lets face it the little cob is going to come to no harm, he is a chunky little thing and not a finely bred horse that would have an eventing, racing life in front of him. He is what he is, a gypsy cob type. He really wont suffer because he has been ridden bareback for a few minutes around a housing estate and he certainly does not look distressed about. The political correctness on this forum is ridiculous. I take my TB out on the roads with bridle, saddle etc. and I am far more likely to to have a confrontation with traffic than a little cob with or without a bridle.

Having said that, this is not my way of doing things, simply because I dont own or wish to own such an animal. I really dont think any harm would come to the cob, or any member of the public having watched the video. Far worse out there for you all to get your knickers in a twist about.


----------



## Holly Hocks (22 February 2013)

justabob said:



			God this thread has gone on and on. I am feeling sorry for CS now. Lets face it the little cob is going to come to no harm, he is a chunky little thing and not a finely bred horse that would have an eventing, racing life in front of him. He is what he is, a gypsy cob type. He really wont suffer because he has been ridden bareback for a few minutes around a housing estate and he certainly does not look distressed about. The political correctness on this forum is ridiculous. I take my TB out on the roads with bridle, saddle etc. and I am far more likely to to have a confrontation with traffic than a little cob with or without a bridle.

Having said that, this is not my way of doing things, simply because I dont own or wish to own such an animal. I really dont think any harm would come to the cob, or any member of the public having watched the video. Far worse out there for you all to get your knickers in a twist about.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly!


----------



## starbar (22 February 2013)

I wonder if all the people who are so quick to jump on CS have actually read the last bit of her post that says Sparks is now being left til winter and will spend the summer stuffing his face full of grass


----------



## Springy (22 February 2013)

Agree with millitiger on this.....
I disagree with riding a 2yro full-stop and I disagree with riding on the roads (particularly on a young horse) in a headcollar.If the OP is offended by the comments then so be it I'm afraid, I don't think pictures and videos of 2yro horses being ridden should be condoned and accepted as normal.
Don't want to be a cow but this is how I feel


----------



## indie999 (22 February 2013)

Spottyappy said:



			I hope the OP has the sense to avoid reading the majority of the comments on this thread,which have been posted  after her last one.
 I usually avoid these threads when they deteriorate, but felt the need to say something tonight.
While it may not be YOUR idea of how to do things, she clearly adores the horse, has a good amount of horse knowledge, knows her horse and would never wish to harm it.
See the Redwings post on here tonight which is something people should be thinking about. How many will bother to donate to that, as it is far easier to bitch on here.

Click to expand...

Spot on exactly. This horse is well looked after etc. She is young and when I look at what things I did on a horse in a headcollar that I wouldnt dream of doing now(purely cos i know I would fall off and dont bounce etc). But I agree with the above sentiments and CS please keep posting I love cobs and dont be put off I think you are doing the right things(and as for the bit...you can introduce that later..whats the rush..perhaps you dont want a bit at all, I bet your horse knows voice commands..I know my cob did! Good luck ignore the misery guts that have popped up on this thread. Keep having fun.


----------



## Parachute (22 February 2013)

Wow, I feel so sorry for CS, She was just posting a proud thread, wasn't asking for critisism or anything, she was meerly showing off her gorgeous coblet. Now I'm not condoning people riding 2 year olds, especially with no tack or hat on etc.. but it's not like she was galloping up the road etc..

I think we should all give CS a break tbh. If you read the last bit she says coblet is going to be turned away and left to mature, he's only backed not broken. 

Can we just let this thread drop away now? I can't help feel CS may be in hiding due to people's opinions!


----------



## justabob (22 February 2013)

Springy said:



			Agree with millitiger on this.....
I disagree with riding a 2yro full-stop and I disagree with riding on the roads (particularly on a young horse) in a headcollar.If the OP is offended by the comments then so be it I'm afraid, I don't think pictures and videos of 2yro horses being ridden should be condoned and accepted as normal.
Don't want to be a cow but this is how I feel
		
Click to expand...

Oh well Springers, you go with the flow and purse your lips in dissaproval, perhaps those of us that have proper horses are a little more adventurous. In fact the cob is classed as a three year old now.


----------



## Holly Hocks (22 February 2013)

Justabob - I'm going to bring my cob to see you in summer to hack out with you - just so you can be embarrassed by being seen with a coloured cob (although she's a sporty cob!!)


----------



## zigzag (22 February 2013)

Parachute said:



			Wow, I feel so sorry for CS, She was just posting a proud thread, wasn't asking for critisism or anything, she was meerly showing off her gorgeous coblet. Now I'm not condoning people riding 2 year olds, especially with no tack or hat on etc.. but it's not like she was galloping up the road etc..

I think we should all give CS a break tbh. If you read the last bit she says coblet is going to be turned away and left to mature, he's only backed not broken. 

Can we just let this thread drop away now? I can't help feel CS may be in hiding due to people's opinions!
		
Click to expand...

No she actually said he was going out to grass and hacked once or twice a week. No one said she doesn't love him etc.  But whatever, one rule for one, one for another,


----------



## Parachute (22 February 2013)

zigzag said:



			No she actually said he was going out to grass and hacked once or twice a week. No one said she doesn't love him etc.  But whatever, one rule for one, one for another,
		
Click to expand...

I never said she doesn't love him? And I'm sorry for misreading the ending. I just feel sorry for poor CS getting all this criticism when she never asked for an opinion!! CS is only young and we've all made mistakes. Hopefully she's learnt from the numerous comments that what she did wasn't exactly the cleverest thing in the world but i'm more than happy to leave it be, are you?


----------



## justabob (22 February 2013)

Holly Hocks said:



			Justabob - I'm going to bring my cob to see you in summer to hack out with you - just so you can be embarrassed by being seen with a coloured cob (although she's a sporty cob!!) 

Click to expand...

Lol! you know what I meant. I sincerely hope you do as it would be lovely to see you both. xxxx


----------



## FfionWinnie (22 February 2013)

ChristmasSparkles said:



			Think that's us done till winter now!!! Don't think he needs anything more. He has a easy summer lined up getting fat on grass. Lucky git.

Click to expand...




zigzag said:



			No she actually said he was going out to grass and hacked once or twice a week. No one said she doesn't love him etc.  But whatever, one rule for one, one for another,
		
Click to expand...

I can't be bothered trawling the thread any further.


----------



## Holly Hocks (22 February 2013)

justabob said:



			Lol! you know what I meant. I sincerely hope you do as it would be lovely to see you both. xxxx

Click to expand...

Of course I knew what you meant - I will definitely bring her up in a few months when she's a bit older and up to doing a bit more.  xx


----------



## Parachute (22 February 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			I can't be bothered trawling the thread any further.
		
Click to expand...

I knew I hadn't read that she'd be hacking him 1-2 a week!!


----------



## zigzag (22 February 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			I can't be bothered trawling the thread any further.
		
Click to expand...

Shame you didn't ..





ChristmasSparkles said:



			Not called out at all. Welcome to opinion.
Equally, not all fact. 
He's 3 in less than 8 weeks exactly to date now, and this month is the first time he's been 'ridden' properly on his own, which from one end of our village to the other is exactly 9 minutes walking, which he has done a total of 2 times in two weeks and two times walking up the driveway and back at home.
Other 'riding', has been a grand total of about 4 sit ons with a leader/me on him for about 15metres each time [If memory calls, twice in January and once in Feb].
Rest of 'work', is all groundwork. 
Always start them at around 3, be happy that they're quiet plodding about and seen a bit of the world, then do sweet sod all till later in the year.* Summer possibly hack him out again once or twice a week*, and then come late third year/early 4th, start schooling.

So hardly being ridden since he turned 2...but to each their own opinion. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Parachute (22 February 2013)

zigzag said:



			Shame you didn't ..
		
Click to expand...

Ok, i'll admit I completely missed this post!!
Sorry zigzag!


----------



## FfionWinnie (22 February 2013)

zigzag said:



			Shame you didn't ..
		
Click to expand...

"_*Possibly*_".


----------



## Parachute (22 February 2013)

Sparks will be 3 by July, I don't think i've read all the comments thoroughly so I don't know fully if what I am saying is correct, but what is the problem with lightly hacking a 3 year old?


----------



## FfionWinnie (22 February 2013)

Parachute said:



			Sparks will be 3 by July, I don't think i've read all the comments thoroughly so I don't know fully if what I am saying is correct, but what is the problem with lightly hacking a 3 year old?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing, he is 3 in a couple of months so will be 3.5 late summer.


----------



## Parachute (22 February 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			Nothing, he is 3 in a couple of months so will be 3.5 late summer.
		
Click to expand...

Ah so I was following correctly, which leads me to why this is going to be wrong? 
I'm sorry I think i'm confusing myself  Damn blondes.


----------



## LaurenBay (22 February 2013)

Nothing wrong with lightly hacking a 3 YO. I would hate to see it done this way though and would hope OP has learned from this thread and will next time have a bridle and saddle and some hi-vis.


----------



## Parachute (22 February 2013)

LaurenBay said:



			Nothing wrong with lightly hacking a 3 YO. I would hate to see it done this way though and would hope OP has learned from this thread and will next time have a bridle and saddle and some hi-vis.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I agree with this. I do think, however, that CS was just testing Sparks and wasn't really doing any 'serious' riding, if you get me?  And so felt that tack wasn't needed for the 10 minutes she was riding.


----------



## LaurenBay (22 February 2013)

It wasn't serious riding no, but in that 10 minutes of non serious riding. Something could have happened.


----------



## starbar (22 February 2013)

LaurenBay said:



			It wasn't serious riding no, but in that 10 minutes of non serious riding. Something could have happened.
		
Click to expand...

As it could everytime anyone of us get on a horse.  It didn't.


----------



## YorkshireRider (22 February 2013)

Gorgeous coblet well done you!


----------



## Mongoose11 (22 February 2013)

Lauren Bay you really are a Saint. Must you keep posting the same thing over and over?


----------



## JFTDWS (22 February 2013)

You just bumped it back up though, Billie!  Damn it, die thread die!


----------



## FfionWinnie (22 February 2013)

JFTD said:



			You just bumped it back up though, Billie!  Damn it, die thread die!
		
Click to expand...

It will never die. Zigzag will have to rubbish my last two posts then CS will wake up and have her say then zigzag and Lauren will have their say and it will go on. FOREVER. 

Then in three years time someone will bump it up and ask where did CS get that head collar...


----------



## 3Beasties (22 February 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			It will never die. Zigzag will have to rubbish my last two posts then CS will wake up and have her say then zigzag and Lauren will have their say and it will go on. FOREVER. 

Then in three years time someone will bump it up and ask where did CS get that head collar...
		
Click to expand...

*Sniggers*  You know this forum well


----------



## JFTDWS (22 February 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			It will never die. Zigzag will have to rubbish my last two posts then CS will wake up and have her say then zigzag and Lauren will have their say and it will go on. FOREVER. 

Then in three years time someone will bump it up and ask where did CS get that head collar...
		
Click to expand...

some threads are destined to live forever.

Can we petition the Forum Admin Team just to change the name to "Jesus Thread" now?


----------



## WelshD (22 February 2013)

To be fair it IS a nice headcollar


----------



## Puppy (22 February 2013)

Springy said:



			Agree with millitiger on this.....
I disagree with riding a 2yro full-stop and I disagree with riding on the roads (particularly on a young horse) in a headcollar.If the OP is offended by the comments then so be it I'm afraid, I don't think pictures and videos of 2yro horses being ridden should be condoned and accepted as normal.
Don't want to be a cow but this is how I feel
		
Click to expand...

Amen!! 

I also think that the screenshot that Big Ben has posted on page one is absolutely cringeworthy!


----------



## FfionWinnie (22 February 2013)

WelshD said:



			To be fair it IS a nice headcollar 

Click to expand...

You, you, you STIRRER!


----------



## E13 (22 February 2013)

I don't know about horse maturity and the physical aspect of things, so can't comment on that. But in my opinion CS doesn't deserve this slating. Yes, high viz and tack might have been a better idea - but I know coblet has had lots and lots of ground work, and I would bet that the two have a very good relationship - there is always a risk, but sometimes you are so in tune that it's not as unresponsible as it appears (controversial maybe? ).

Aside from whether that may or may not be the case, I would suspect that CS has lead coblet to the house, I know he has had lots of walking on roads, getting used to traffic - and probably only had a little sit on and walk around within the cul-de-sac, so not a main road and not many cars actually driving. From what I've seen CS is very accomplished with bareback, so it is probably safer than using tack! The simple way is sometimes the best.


----------



## Moomin1 (23 February 2013)

E13 said:



			I don't know about horse maturity and the physical aspect of things, so can't comment on that. But in my opinion CS doesn't deserve this slating. Yes, high viz and tack might have been a better idea - but I know coblet has had lots and lots of ground work, and I would bet that the two have a very good relationship - there is always a risk, but sometimes you are so in tune that it's not as unresponsible as it appears (controversial maybe? ).

Aside from whether that may or may not be the case, I would suspect that CS has lead coblet to the house, I know he has had lots of walking on roads, getting used to traffic - and probably only had a little sit on and walk around within the cul-de-sac, so not a main road and not many cars actually driving. From what I've seen CS is very accomplished with bareback, so it is probably safer than using tack! The simple way is sometimes the best.
		
Click to expand...

It's not the risk to OP that is the issue, that is up to her.

It's the risk, however 'unlikely or small' to other members of the public that makes this unacceptable.  They do not ask to be put in that sort of danger.  

Besides, it's illegal anyway.


----------



## Floxie (23 February 2013)

I love the way that a lot of the complaints here are how if an 'unknown' posted this thread, they'd be totally slated for doing things this way. Yet it's totally OK for CS to post it - for shame!

And yet here we are on page 15 of people arguing whether she should have done what she did 

(I love to see the little guy - and worse things happen at sea and all that)


----------



## zigzag (23 February 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			It will never die. Zigzag will have to rubbish my last two posts then CS will wake up and have her say then zigzag and Lauren will have their say and it will go on. FOREVER. 

Then in three years time someone will bump it up and ask where did CS get that head collar...
		
Click to expand...

Well not quite 3 years, but did wonder where the head collar came from.


----------



## merrymeasure (23 February 2013)

Is this post STILL going? Give CS a break, I'm sure there are other things to talk about, like those poor horses in Wales. Far more important in my humble opinion.


----------



## Moomin1 (24 February 2013)

I hope OP has public liability insurance.


----------



## Mongoose11 (24 February 2013)

Keep on jabbin' Moomin, keep on jabbin'. Pretty sure you implied that this was your concern a few posts back *yawn*


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (24 February 2013)

Didn't read all the posts, but I hopped up on my turning 3 in April youngster the other day. She was in her rug and a headcollar. I had a helmet on and my husband legged me up. I just hopped on and she ate some haylage from the bale. I rode her back to the stable on my own. She will do 6 weeks from April and be off til September. Pics on Facebook. 

Terri


----------



## Shysmum (24 February 2013)

PLEASE let this thread die


----------



## Moomin1 (24 February 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Keep on jabbin' Moomin, keep on jabbin'. Pretty sure you implied that this was your concern a few posts back *yawn*
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't give a monkey's backside what you find 'boring' - if you don't like it, don't read it.

If my child was injured due to some irresponsible person deciding to ride a newly backed youngster on the road with no bridle, then I would be taking it all the way to court.

It's no small wonder horse riders get a bad reputation on the roads.


----------



## zigzag (24 February 2013)

Shysmum said:



			PLEASE let this thread die 

Click to expand...

It will only die if people stop replying to it.


----------



## zigzag (24 February 2013)

Wigwam_bam said:



			For crying out loud! 

Just leave it, you've said what you wanted to say over and over again, why keep bringing this thread up? 

Nothing happened, no-one was injured. CS wouldn't have even let her horse on the road without having complete trust in her horse not to do anything. 


Blooming well get over yourself!!!
		
Click to expand...

She may well have trust, but anything can spook a horse, and though nothing happened, it COULD have.


----------



## Moomin1 (24 February 2013)

Wigwam_bam said:



			For crying out loud! 

Just leave it, you've said what you wanted to say over and over again, why keep bringing this thread up? 

Nothing happened, no-one was injured. CS wouldn't have even let her horse on the road without having complete trust in her horse not to do anything. 


Blooming well get over yourself!!!
		
Click to expand...

Get over MYSELF?

This is a public forum.  I can post where I like.

And by the way, I have only posted three times on this thread.

Don't like, don't read.


----------



## Mongoose11 (24 February 2013)

zigzag said:



			She may well have trust, but anything can spook a horse, and though nothing happened, it COULD have.
		
Click to expand...

Sooooo none of us should ever ride on the road again then? What's your point?


----------



## zigzag (24 February 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Sooooo none of us should ever ride on the road again then? What's your point?
		
Click to expand...

You don't have full control in a headcollar..... and it is also illegal to ride in a headcollar.  So what is your point on that?


----------



## Mongoose11 (24 February 2013)

Ahhh yes, I remember the day I caused a car crash as my horse galloped blindly through junctions. If only I'd given it a tug on the bit, forgot I'd have had full control!


----------



## ImmyS (24 February 2013)

zigzag said:



			You don't have full control in a headcollar..... and it is also illegal to ride in a headcollar.  So what is your point on that?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think anybody has 'full' control of their horse whether in headcollar or bridle, a horse is an animal and if it reacts to something I don't think it really gives a second thought about what's on it's head, it'll react anyway.


----------



## zigzag (24 February 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Ahhh yes, I remember the day I caused a car crash as my horse galloped blindly through junctions. If only I'd given it a tug on the bit, forgot I'd have had full control!
		
Click to expand...

Yes but as you had a bridle on, you would be covered by insurance.


----------



## zigzag (24 February 2013)

Wigwam_bam said:



			She may well have as much control in a headcollar as she would in a bridle, I've known horses to be absolute pigs in a simple snaffle bridle, but you could do anything with them (Ridden and in-hand) in a headcollar easily. 
Its not all about controlling the horse with a piece of metal in its mouth, its voice, legs and seat, and of course, trust in the horse and the basic groundwork (Which CS has put in) of bombproofing the horse, reading through her previous threads that cob has been introduced to all sorts, and is used to alot. Which is great.
		
Click to expand...

Yes its great the groundwork that she done on him, But its ILLEGAL to RIDE on a public highway in a headcollar...


----------



## FfionWinnie (24 February 2013)

Actually I've been giving this thread a lot of thought and I have revised my opinion. 

CS the only way you will learn your lesson is to be burnt at the stake. Sparkles will be turned into tesco burgers for his part in this heinous crime. 

Then and only then can we move on from this.  I know some people may not think this is a severe enough punishment but on balance I think its about right. 

(For the record Immy I completely agree. If folk really think a saddle and bridle can magically stop some sort of a dreadful accident with half a tonne of cob who suddenly woke up and had a psychotic episode, it shows what sort of horsewoman they are.  The legal side is a separate issue and since an accident did not occur, there is no problem, I am sure CS has now got the message and will never do it again).


----------



## justabob (24 February 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			Actually I've been giving this thread a lot of thought and I have revised my opinion. 

CS the only way you will learn your lesson is to be burnt at the stake. Sparkles will be turned into tesco burgers for his part in this heinous crime. 

Then and only then can we move on from this.  I know some people may not think this is a severe enough punishment but on balance I think its about right. 

(For the record Immy I completely agree. If folk really think a saddle and bridle can magically stop some sort of a dreadful accident with half a tonne of cob who suddenly woke up and had a psychotic episode, it shows what sort of horsewoman they are.  The legal side is a separate issue and since an accident did not occur, there is no problem, I am sure CS has now got the message and will never do it again).
		
Click to expand...

LOL . Are you not lambing yet??? We are in full flow here.


----------



## Mongoose11 (24 February 2013)

It is interesting that the only leg left standing seems to be the legal one, yes we can't get away from that one so do keep harping on about it.


----------



## Moomin1 (24 February 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			It is interesting that the only leg left standing seems to be the legal one, yes we can't get away from that one so do keep harping on about it.
		
Click to expand...

It's not just about the legal side.

You can hardly use the argument of 'well you wouldn't be able to stop a bolting horse with a bridle, so it doesn't matter if she wasn't using one'.  It's akin to saying 'well wearing a hat isn't going to guarantee that someone won't get killed by a fall, so it doesn't matter if she didn't wear one.


----------



## Mongoose11 (24 February 2013)

Moomin you are very tiresome. Yes, because that's so obviously what I meant and I so clearly wasn't responding to the comment that suggested we have full control in a bridle...


----------



## Moomin1 (24 February 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Moomin you are very tiresome. Yes, because that's so obviously what I meant and I so clearly wasn't responding to the comment that suggested we have full control in a bridle...
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha!! 

I am tiresome because I have made an entire four comments on this entire thread?  Or I am tiresome because I dare to have an opinion other than yours?


----------



## FfionWinnie (24 February 2013)

justabob said:



			LOL . Are you not lambing yet??? We are in full flow here.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmmmm interesting question, you must be very observant or know who I am

Don't lamb until the end of April too cold and wet and crap up here before then. Well and after then if I am honest


----------



## zigzag (24 February 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			It is interesting that the only leg left standing seems to be the legal one, yes we can't get away from that one so do keep harping on about it.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no I won't harp about the legal side anymore. I also don't agree to her working at the age of 2...


----------



## Mongoose11 (24 February 2013)

No, no Moomin, neither of those things but because you insist on misinterpretation to attempt to weaken a different point.


----------



## nostromo70 (24 February 2013)

Can't believe people are still going on about this post.
you're all just arguing with each other.


----------



## Queenbee (24 February 2013)

Big Ben said:



			This screen captured from the video that CS posted







It is my guess that if that were a DragonDriving ad, or a newbie sharing the joy of riding their 2 year old, that there would be an outcry from many people.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a newbie, and when I first got my mud monster I planned on backing him at 4, due to a number of reasons including his size, temperament, the fact that he had a mature frame and the fact that after losing ebs he seriously needed something to focus on and a change in environment he was backed at 3, the autumn before I had done some lunging and long reining because he got bored and fractious, so he had that little bit of work over a period of about 2-3 weeks a few times a week, then nothing until he turned 3 last July when he went off to be backed (3yrs 1 month) and I got a few outcries over backing at 3! But truly he adores his work we mainly hacked out until the end of December, a max of 5 sessions of work a week including short lunging sessions, slowly working up to having short canters- hacks lasted a max of 1/2 hr, in December we added a couple of sessions of schooling per week in walk and trot, again working up to the last couple of sessions adding canter, then he has had a nice holiday since then.  

I think 'reading' the horse is key, on the one hand I wouldn't want any horse of mine sat on before it was three, but a sit on and jump off, is not going to emotionally or physically scar the horse.  So whilst CS hasn't done it how i would (and no I certainly wouldn't be riding on the road like that) I don't think she can be accused of doing anything particularly 'wrong' the horse looks happy and calm and there is a lovely moment when CS gets of the coblet and he turns for a kiss.  


18 months ago, I wouldn't have dreamed of backing before 4, but now I start to think its far more about how sympathetically the process is done, and not always about a 'milestone' age.  

Referring to Big Bens screen shot, yes, you could see something like that on DD, but I doubt that it would cause outcry.  The horse is well fed, the rider had a hat on, the rider is not hammering the horse into the ground, the horse looks calm, and the horse is not far off three... It is not considerably bum high


----------



## Mongoose11 (24 February 2013)

nostromo70 said:



			Can't believe people are still going on about this post.
you're all just arguing with each other.
		
Click to expand...

This made me smile... You sound so suprised


----------



## Queenbee (24 February 2013)

******! I read a post, carried on reading the first page, wrote a response... Posted it then read on only to realise its an old thread that has slowly descended into typical HHO chaos!


----------



## Springy (24 February 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			You can hardly use the argument of 'well you wouldn't be able to stop a bolting horse with a bridle, so it doesn't matter if she wasn't using one'.  It's akin to saying 'well wearing a hat isn't going to guarantee that someone won't get killed by a fall, so it doesn't matter if she didn't wear one.
		
Click to expand...

^^ this also


----------



## Mongoose11 (24 February 2013)

You two seem to be missing something..... Nobody used that argument


----------



## Springy (24 February 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			You two seem to be missing something..... Nobody used that argument 

Click to expand...

I didnt read everything just seen this near the end and agreed 

But then I am a HAT adict at ALL times


----------



## Delicious_D (25 February 2013)

Naming and shaming BigBen, for using your pictures CS on another forum.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/ok-154321/


----------



## ebonyallen (25 February 2013)

Thats great, not been around for a while so I have missed your little features with your wonderful little star, and seeing the pics still as GAWJUS as ever. Well done the pair of you look forward to hearing more about your exploits


----------



## PandorasJar (25 February 2013)

Queenbee said:



			I'm not a newbie, and when I first got my mud monster I planned on backing him at 4, due to a number of reasons including his size, temperament, the fact that he had a mature frame and the fact that after losing ebs he seriously needed something to focus on and a change in environment he was backed at 3, the autumn before I had done some lunging and long reining because he got bored and fractious, so he had that little bit of work over a period of about 2-3 weeks a few times a week, then nothing until he turned 3 last July when he went off to be backed (3yrs 1 month) and I got a few outcries over backing at 3! But truly he adores his work we mainly hacked out until the end of December, a max of 5 sessions of work a week including short lunging sessions, slowly working up to having short canters- hacks lasted a max of 1/2 hr, in December we added a couple of sessions of schooling per week in walk and trot, again working up to the last couple of sessions adding canter, then he has had a nice holiday since then.  

I think 'reading' the horse is key, on the one hand I wouldn't want any horse of mine sat on before it was three, but a sit on and jump off, is not going to emotionally or physically scar the horse.  So whilst CS hasn't done it how i would (and no I certainly wouldn't be riding on the road like that) I don't think she can be accused of doing anything particularly 'wrong' the horse looks happy and calm and there is a lovely moment when CS gets of the coblet and he turns for a kiss.  


18 months ago, I wouldn't have dreamed of backing before 4, but now I start to think its far more about how sympathetically the process is done, and not always about a 'milestone' age.  

Referring to Big Bens screen shot, yes, you could see something like that on DD, but I doubt that it would cause outcry.  The horse is well fed, the rider had a hat on, the rider is not hammering the horse into the ground, the horse looks calm, and the horse is not far off three... It is not considerably bum high
		
Click to expand...

^ Agreed QB, I wouldn't do it in a headcollar, not due to control but insurance, and I'd leave longer... but the horse is happy and isn't being heavily schooled or ridden but a potter around. I also love CS posts and photos as her and the horse always look happy and relaxed. I certainly wouldn't see that on DD and do this... 

On the other hand... BBs previous photos have looked far more like something I'd cringe at on DD. An overweight rider on a horse not built to take it, as a lot of DD seems to be. That's the kind of photo I look at and feel sorry for the horse.


----------



## FfionWinnie (25 February 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Naming and shaming BigBen, for using your pictures CS on another forum.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/ok-154321/

Click to expand...

Those without sin BB


----------



## Mongoose11 (25 February 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			Those without sin BB 

Click to expand...

 clearly even less self aware than I thought.


----------



## Delicious_D (25 February 2013)

Billie1007 said:



 clearly even less self aware than I thought.
		
Click to expand...

This, what gets me is she is in the same boat, but no humility


----------



## FfionWinnie (25 February 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			This, what gets me is she is in the same boat, but no humility 

Click to expand...

Not sure it's the *same* boat tbh.


----------



## Mongoose11 (25 February 2013)

Deleted as I actually felt mean! 

Fat joke from a fat bird... That's ok right?


----------



## pogface (25 February 2013)

Definitely ok Billie. 

And definitely well deserved in this situation...


----------



## FfionWinnie (25 February 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Deleted as I actually felt mean! 

Fat joke from a fat bird... That's ok right?
		
Click to expand...

Except you are a sexy ass bird Billie


----------



## MileAMinute (25 February 2013)

What was the link of? It's conveniently inaccessible now....


----------



## nostromo70 (25 February 2013)

Bored of this thread now.


----------



## PandorasJar (25 February 2013)

MileAMinute said:



			What was the link of? It's conveniently inaccessible now....
		
Click to expand...

BigBen took the photos and posted them to another forum.


----------



## Puppy (25 February 2013)

PandorasJar said:



			BigBen took the photos and posted them to another forum.
		
Click to expand...

In what context?


----------



## Mongoose11 (25 February 2013)

In the context that if she can find someone else doing something with a horse they 'shouldn't' then she will feel a whole load better about making her horse carry almost 300 pounds.


----------



## WelshD (25 February 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			In the context that if she can find someone else doing something with a horse they 'shouldn't' then she will feel a whole load better about making her horse carry almost 300 pounds.
		
Click to expand...

If ever there was a post that hit the nail so completely on the head!


----------



## Delicious_D (25 February 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			In the context that if she can find someone else doing something with a horse they 'shouldn't' then she will feel a whole load better about making her horse carry almost 300 pounds.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## Fii (25 February 2013)

zigzag said:



			You don't have full control in a headcollar..... and it is also illegal to ride in a headcollar.  So what is your point on that?
		
Click to expand...

Is it illegal though? Or does the highway code  just suggest that tack should fit well  and that you should never ride without both saddle and bridle?? I dont think it is a law!


----------



## FfionWinnie (25 February 2013)

Fii said:



			Is it illegal though? Or does the highway code  just suggest that tack should fit well  and that you should never ride without both saddle and bridle?? I dont think it is a law!
		
Click to expand...

"The Highway Code *advises* riders never to ride without both a saddle and bridle."

Advisory not law, you are quite right. See good job this thread has gone on for fifty years, we needed Fii to come along and point this out


----------



## Charley657 (25 February 2013)

Jesus! Why is this threat still going on? 

Erm I guess I should say something on topic. 

I like Babycoblet he is coot and fuzzy but not the best idea to ride a 2 year old round the village, maybe round the field?


----------



## Fii (25 February 2013)

Oh to ell with it, *coughs* 
Hello i am fii, i have also ridden youngsters bareback in a headcollar through my village!


----------



## FfionWinnie (25 February 2013)

Fii said:



			Oh to ell with it, *coughs* 
Hello i am fii, i have also ridden youngsters bareback in a headcollar through my village!
		
Click to expand...

I once rode a horse I couldn't get a bridle in a head collar, everywhere, for 3 months until someone felt sorry for me and gave me a hackamore 

On holiday in Wales we used to ride bare back in a head collar and lead three others up the village twice a day. We also used to get a lift down in the back of an open pick up. 

My daughter rides her pony everywhere in a head collar as his head is too small for any bridle I have found. 

Shoot us


----------



## Moomin1 (25 February 2013)

Whilst I agree that all of us do things we shouldn't from time to time, I find people making light of riding a youngster (or any horse for that matter) in a headcollar, on a road, a little bit akin to making light of the fact that someone may have had a couple of drinks over the limit whilst driving.  Nothing may have come of it, they may well have been fully in control, but why put other people, innocent people, more at risk?  I understand that nobody can guarantee a horse's behaviour, bridle or not, just as nobody can guarantee they aren't going to accidently knock somebody down in a car, but to actually take the decision that they aren't going to do anything they can to prevent that happening, seems a bit much really.


----------



## Beausmate (25 February 2013)

Fii said:



			Is it illegal though? Or does the highway code  just suggest that tack should fit well  and that you should never ride without both saddle and bridle?? I dont think it is a law!
		
Click to expand...

Just spent a boring while, looking through the Road Traffic act and I couldn't find anything.  Seems like you can ride on some verges though and you're not committing a criminal offence by riding on a footpath unless it is along a public road.  Nowt about bridles though.


----------



## indie999 (25 February 2013)

urgh I thought this one was finished and to add my tuppence I think this pony is well loved and my goodness worse things happen(and nothing happened) I am more concerned CS wont come back but hope she does as the pics were lovely and the ponio looked happy as larry. Then you have dead ponies dumped somewhere and time should be spent thinking of that instead. So good night I hope this particular thread is done now....


----------



## zigzag (26 February 2013)

Fii said:



			Is it illegal though? Or does the highway code  just suggest that tack should fit well  and that you should never ride without both saddle and bridle?? I dont think it is a law!
		
Click to expand...

My bad, I meant that you are required to have a bridle when riding on the road for your insurance purposes


----------



## Littlelegs (26 February 2013)

I think in the event of an accident, if its judged/found that the consequences would have been avoided/reduced had you had correct tack on, you would be held responsible. So if for eg I ride my 23yr old, who can be safely hacked in a snaffle by a novice child, & who I've been riding almost 20yrs since I was a kid, & is about as bombproof as they come, chances are in the event of an accident occurring with me riding in a headcollar, I'd stand a good chance of being believed to have been in control still. Whereas if I hopped on a 3yr old, it could be argued I had less control than in a bridle from a legal pov. Same applies to hacking bareback, if its likely something might have been prevented if you had a saddle, you'd be held responsible. Fwiw I wouldn't back a horse that young, & don't agree with it. But I do think billies hit the nail on the head re bb.


----------



## Tank_08 (26 February 2013)

Staying out of forum 'politics' 
CS, Coblet looks a real superstar and I really really really want him  he might even make my 'grown up' pony sane whilst hacking!


----------



## Floxie (26 February 2013)

You know what would be great?

Three months from now the thread finally goes cold and drops off the first page. It all goes quiet. Nothing.

Then CS necro-posts and says "Did I miss anything?"

EDIT: Snorts at double-posting with BB ;D


----------



## Spring Feather (26 February 2013)

Big Ben said:



			YouKill off Big Ben here and possibly this thread by saying


**** the lot of you, with a few notable exceptions, you are a bunch of mean minded, foul miserable bitches, and I will not waste any more time with your petty vindictiveness.


For those who have offered encouragement and some degeree of understanding, I thank you, thank you very much


The rest of you, I wouldn't piss on you if you were on fire, you are NASTY
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, my ghast is flabbered


----------



## noodle_ (26 February 2013)

what a thread lol!!!

seriously - posting riding a 2 year old pics in america - its the norm over there!! 



back on thread......


----------



## Delicious_D (26 February 2013)

oh dear.


----------



## jellybeanz (26 February 2013)

Oh dear bigben ...


----------



## Queenbee (26 February 2013)

Big Ben said:



			You are totally priceless, all of you who came over, started ranting and raving and wondered why the thread has been taken down, priceless and clueless.

I love the fact that you can not only say how my horse carries me, rubbish any opinions that I get on the ground here from people I know but now you think you know the context I asked the question. Un freaking believable.

The question was asked as this

Is this OK?

Followed by the pic the OP posted, and then the shot from the video.

Then the question, something along the lines that would it make any difference that the horse is 2 years and 10 months.

I was very  interested in the responses, because of the different views over there hand here about riding youngsters, and rider size.

I NEVER invited anyone to have a go at CS

I certainly didn't post it to make myself feel better in any way

BUT who cares, you all have me hung drawn and quartered so no wis teh time to do you a favour.

Kill off Big Ben here and possibly this thread by saying


**** the lot of you, with a few notable exceptions, you are a bunch of mean minded, foul miserable bitches, and I will not waste any more time with your petty vindictiveness.


For those who have offered encouragement and some degeree of understanding, I thank you, thank you very much


The rest of you, I wouldn't piss on you if you were on fire, you are NASTY
		
Click to expand...


BB, I am never normally negative towards you but I considered what you posted earlier on this thread as 'bad form', I considered your posting on another forum 'really out of line' as by the sounds of it were the replies on their from other members from here, for example DD, but your latest post is a disgrace! 

In light of what ive witnessed from you and DD I would say this: just because you can do something, doesn't mean you should do it.  You should both put your brains into action before you press submit!!!


----------



## Patterdale (26 February 2013)

Well it WAS kind of interesting what Big Ben posted, given all the 'if she was a newbie' posts it would have been intriguing to see what 'strangers' thought. 

People on this forum ALWAYS cease to amaze me....


----------



## zigzag (26 February 2013)

IL ask then,,,, what did the strangers post?


----------



## russianhorse (26 February 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Well it WAS kind of interesting what Big Ben posted, given all the 'if she was a newbie' posts it would have been intriguing to see what 'strangers' thought. 

People on this forum ALWAYS cease to amaze me....

Click to expand...



Thing was, majority of the replies were okay with it - some went on to even say both baby-coblet & CS looked like they adored each other & good luck to them sort of thingy as long as baby-cob wasnt being worked "hard"

In my mind, It wasnt even a big deal - just open for discussion which is really what happens when you post anything on the internet 

What happened after though was truly disgusting


----------



## BWa (26 February 2013)

BB 'I never invited anyone to have a go at CS' 
Oh but you did by posting those pictures and the age of the coblet. Bad form I say.
I think this whole thing is rediculous. CS has done loads of ground work and I for one have no issues with the picture. Who's to say she has even got insurance to be invalidated by riding in a head collar? 
Good luck CS I hope you dare make a reappearance, I think you have done an awesome job with coblet.


----------



## FfionWinnie (26 February 2013)

Bb, what you did was illegal theft of CS's pictures.  Your nasty vitriolic post when pulled up over it just shows what you really think of us. 

I'm really glad to hear you won't be pissing on me, that is a big relief.


----------



## zigzag (26 February 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			Bb, what you did was illegal theft of CS's pictures.  Your nasty vitriolic post when pulled up over it just shows what you really think of us. 

I'm really glad to hear you won't be pissing on me, that is a big relief.
		
Click to expand...


No idea what went on in other forum/thread. BUT its not illegal theft to take take pictures from one forum to another. Once they in public domain anything can happen. 

Though is bad form take and use


----------



## Mongoose11 (26 February 2013)

Makes me laugh that BB is feigning 'innocence' in terms of her intentions, yes, yes of course she didn't intend for it to become a pointed criticism of CS - sure  


What I found particularly interesting was that two of her fluffy friends over there alluded to her having a hidden agenda, BB then said something to the effect of 'no no just asking the question if this seems ok to you' and I think there was a bit of a 'yeah right' response. 

Bb - you're the only one swearing and throwing insults. Even after the last thread that blew up you were offered olive branches and then you turn around and mock one of our own across the water - and I'm the bitch?


----------



## FfionWinnie (26 February 2013)

zigzag said:



			No idea what went on in other forum/thread. BUT its not illegal theft to take take pictures from one forum to another. Once they in public domain anything can happen. 

Though is bad form take and use 

Click to expand...

I had this happen and pursued and had the images removed and the user banned.


----------



## MrsMozart (26 February 2013)

Well bless my cottons, here's a furore and a half. Pity the rescue cases don't get such a response 

CS Coblet is gorgeous lass


----------



## Shysmum (26 February 2013)

Dear oh dear.  Incredibly bad form BB. Hopefully your account here will now be blocked anyway, so no need to worry about returning. I don't think I have EVER seen such a nasty bitchy post on here, and neither have I heard of any HHO member re-posting photos in order to get more reaction from "her cronies".  Unbelievable 

So pot, kettle ,black.  Goodbye.

I hope this thread is locked soon. This has gone on way too long.


----------



## Patterdale (26 February 2013)

What happened on the other thread? I never saw it, just to clarify


----------



## touchstone (26 February 2013)

I didn't read the other forum thread, but there are always links to other photo's on here from facebook, youtube, other forums etc and plenty of people are happy to critique them.   

From what I can make out BB wasn't the only one being nasty and I hate to see this mentality where people gang up or act up for other forum members.   

I'd echo MrsMozart, there are things in life that are far more important than scoring points and belittling people on this forum or others.


----------



## FfionWinnie (26 February 2013)

It wasn't a link from here that's the point.


----------



## Shysmum (26 February 2013)

Exactly. Look what is happening to our horses in this country, it makes my heart bleed for them. Yet so little is being said on here about it. 

Like I say, I hope this thread closes soon.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (26 February 2013)

Oh bummer I missed all this, has brightened my work morning reading it all though 

FWIW OP I wouldn't have been sitting on a two year old in the middle of the road and I've backed and broken a few horses and ponies over the years!

I wouldn't be sitting on a 2yr old period. But its your horse and its you that has to deal with any repurcussions of your acts. He's a lovely pony.


----------



## MontyandZoom (26 February 2013)

Wow!! What a thread!!!! :0

I would never condone what BB did.......bad form old chap! BUT..... I can kinda see her POV and why she may have hurt feelings.

There have been LOADS of 'fatties shouldn't ride' threads on here recently. Alot of it seems to be directed at new posters. I understand that people are concerned for the horses BUT - no one has ever critisized me on here for being too big. I was a very regular poster and some of you may remember Zoomy my one-eyed expolo pony.

Well - I am 12 1/2 stone and I ride my 14.3 very fine argy tb. We hunt, jump, do sponsored rides etc. If a newbie posted that I'm sure they would be ripped apart but no one ever commented negatively on my pictures. I think the cliqueness of the forum may put peoples noses out of joint. 

I am not for a second condoning what she did, however I do think that people (not everyone) do hold back more if it is a regulare poster.

Just a thought.........


----------



## RunToEarth (26 February 2013)

Ever wonder why horsey people get labelled as being really bitchy? 

I, like most on here, can see everyone's point of view, but whilst I personally wouldn't do what CS has done, she hasn't killed anyone, and the cob looks content enough, going by what other members have said he's a well loved horse. 

I have never taken to BB, one of those posters who sticks her head in the sand and justifies one horrific wrong by lots of little ones, my thoughts on overweight riders remain unchanged, in this case more of a fat head than anything, maybe time for BB to address her own life issues.


----------



## Natz88 (26 February 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Exactly. Look what is happening to our horses in this country, it makes my heart bleed for them. Yet so little is being said on here about it. 

Like I say, I hope this thread closes soon.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this. 

I haven't replied to this thread before as really don't want to get in involved, but has anyone considered how CS must be feeling she hasn't even replied. There is never going to be right or wrong we all have different views on things. We are here to share & enjoy our horses not rip shreds out of each other so think it's time to agree to disagree.


----------



## LaurenBay (27 February 2013)

As one of the posters who has been negative to CS I would like to comment one more time.

I have kept an eye on this thread, but choose not to comment, because it was just turning into an arguement and going round and round in circles. 

But I would just like to make it clear to CS (and others) that never have I thought CS was too big for Horse, her Horse looks relaxed and happy and CS looks fine with him. My issue was from a saftey angle only. Which I still stand by. 

I didn't read the other thread on the other forum, as I don't like all this nastiness. But I just wanted to clarify whilst I don't condone what CS did, I do not have an issue with her weight at all! and wish her well with her Horse.


----------



## Moomin1 (27 February 2013)

LaurenBay said:



			As one of the posters who has been negative to CS I would like to comment one more time.

I have kept an eye on this thread, but choose not to comment, because it was just turning into an arguement and going round and round in circles. 

But I would just like to make it clear to CS (and others) that never have I thought CS was too big for Horse, her Horse looks relaxed and happy and CS looks fine with him. My issue was from a saftey angle only. Which I still stand by. 

I didn't read the other thread on the other forum, as I don't like all this nastiness. But I just wanted to clarify whilst I don't condone what CS did, I do not have an issue with her weight at all! and wish her well with her Horse.
		
Click to expand...

Fully agree with this.


----------

